# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  Open Heart Surgery Game

## الممرضه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


هذه لعبة توضح خطوات عملية القلب المفتوح وكيف تجرى ؟؟

هنا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
واو ، كثير حلوة و مفيدة 

يا ريت اجتني بالفصل الماضي 

شكرا الك 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووووو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

يسلموووووو :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## menamms

thankssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## rami00

Open Heart Surgery Game :36 3 13[1]:  :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------

